# Vacuum sealing veggies?



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2007)

Can raw veggies be vacuum sealed and then tossed in the crisper?
You never see veggies come in vacuum type bags, so I'm not sure if they need a certain amount of "breathing" room. I'm wondering if things I buy in bags, like carrots and green beans, can be stored this way.  And I'm _really_ wondering about items like broccoli and asparagus, that you never see come pre-packaged in plastic bags, can be vacuum sealed and will they last longer in the fridge. Something is telling me that items that contain moisture need a certain amount of air around them if they aren't going to be cooked and frozen....


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 9, 2007)

I think they need breathing room. Something about a chemical they give off that 
hastens spoilage.

I leave them in the plastic bags from the store, but poke lots of holes in the bags,
and get excellent results.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2007)

Shoot. That's what I was afraid of. Thanks


----------



## sattie (Dec 9, 2007)

If you have the canisters, you can store the veggies in there and vacuum the air out, that way the veggies do not get crushed, and they have the room they need.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 9, 2007)

Its ethylene gas that they give off and the moisture will make them go bad faster


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 9, 2007)

These are what I use they work great.I only go to town about every 2 weeks keeping moisture off also helps alot.
Product Listing - Gadgets


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2007)

It depends on which veggie. Things like broccoli and cauliflower give off a lot of gas and vacuum sealing will not work. Things like carrots and celery can be vacuum sealed, especially if you use canisters.


----------

